# Pioneer VSX-51 Receiver HDMI No Audio



## shinji0 (Aug 9, 2015)

So bear with me because I'm not very familiar with home theater technology and this set up is my dad's so I'm not sure what entirely everything is. 

I recently tried to add a computer to my dad's home theater set up using HDMI. He's using a Pioneer VSX-51 Receiver with speakers that are separate from the TV. 

The problem we're currently having is the Receiver doesn't send the HDMI audio the speakers. It will pass the video data to the TV fine, and everything else that's hooked up through RCA works just fine for audio to speakers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Verify the computer audio configuration. Ensure HDMI is the default audio device.

You can use the speaker test in the audio setup to verify if audio is working.


----------

